# leash or harness trained?



## playlboi (Nov 13, 2007)

i was wondering if anybody in here has their tegu leash trained or harness trained and if so, how did you manage to train it and what kind of leash did you use? i want to start training mine, since the guy isn't interested in hibernating.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Our adults accepted it very quickly. Our 8 month old hasn't been tried on a harness in a few months. We only see him a couple of times on the weekend.

We use the standard reptile harnesses available at most pet stores. Then we attach that to a small retractable dog leash. We only use them when we taken them in public.

This was her first time with a harness.


----------



## playlboi (Nov 13, 2007)

dude, that is awesome. great pics too!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks! It's much easier when you start with an older calm Tegu vs. a 2 month old spaz! They seem to calm down alot after they go through "puberty" at 6-8 months. Now I can actually pick up our 8 month old without getting charged or bit!


----------



## playlboi (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks for the tip! i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Great pics Dave! I can't wait til spring/summer when it's finally warm again here. I plan on leash training and clicker training if I can get enough information on it. By then my guy should be 10 months old so hopefully he will be up for the challenge!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks! I'm thinking clicker training is alot of work. If I can't get my kids to come on command, why should I think I can get a Tegu to do it??!!


----------



## playlboi (Nov 13, 2007)

haha good point dave. i bought some clickers, i put my tegus up to it. they aren't showing any interest. although my tegu is starting to respond to his name!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

I think Rick said you give them treats as a bribe to respond (if they respond!). He used superworms.


----------



## playlboi (Nov 13, 2007)

i'm trying to associate the name calling to the clicker. but if they come, i should use treats on them. good tip. thanks!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Just don't try to hand feed them. Bring a small feeding bowl and throw the worm in the bowl. Bowl good, fingers bad!!


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm using the clicker to tell him when I'm bringing him to eat. he catching on cuz when i come to get him and I'm clicking away he lets me get him with out a problem. but if i don't click he knows hes gettin a bath and tail whips me when i go in to the bathroom. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

hmmm when I finally try clicker training I am only gonna work on it outside. More so he will know to stay with me and follow me. I don't want any negative side effects like you had Cowher where he only associates it with the food. I want inside time to be play time and cuddling time. I just put him in a separate tank to feed so hopefully he will start to associate that with feeding.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

But doing it outside presents a whole new world of distractions! They are very aware of their surroundings. Ours look around with any sound. They seem to attract some big birds to the area when they're out.


----------



## dorton (Nov 13, 2007)

Cool pic, I just bought a harness tonight, I am going to start working with both of mine.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 14, 2007)

Let us know how it goes Dorton.


----------



## playlboi (Nov 14, 2007)

I took my tegu out the other day and the boy went ballistic on me. Lucky that I read posts about bringing tegus out their first time and so I kind of expected it. I also had him in a clear small aquarium. But he was really excited about the sun and the enviroment. He calmed down though, after a while. I was sitting with him and talking to him for about 45 minutes. Brought him out a second time and he seemed fine. I could pet him and rub his head. It was just that first time. Something to look out for when you bring your guy out the first time Dragon.


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 16, 2007)

I use a ferret leash and harness.They are like 5.00 at petco


----------



## dorton (Nov 27, 2007)

I took these pics about a week or so ago. She did great, just put it on and guided, not pulled her where I was going. When she starts spending more time out of the dig I will work on it more. I am using a iguana harness, and if fits like it should. The ferret harness on little guy does not do so well, but even this big iguana harness works well for him.


----------



## Mike (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't like leashes with any herp. Nice pics though, dorton. She has nice coloring.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 28, 2007)

Mike said:


> I don't like leashes with any herp.


We only use the leashes on our adults when we're outside in public (son's baseball game). Yesterday we had two of them at the vet for checkups just walking all over the place.


----------



## DZLife (Jan 21, 2008)

I've been wondering how well Tegus respond to having a harness on.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)

dorton said:


> I took these pics about a week or so ago. She did great, just put it on and guided, not pulled her where I was going. When she starts spending more time out of the dig I will work on it more. I am using a iguana harness, and if fits like it should. The ferret harness on little guy does not do so well, but even this big iguana harness works well for him.



looks dark like my tegu is going to be


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 21, 2008)

Mike said:


> I don't like leashes with any herp. Nice pics though, dorton. She has nice coloring.



Exactly. I love the dark ones more than high whites by a longshot. And I don't like leashes on any herps. Don't really like em on dogs but laws are laws and Uncle Sam wants my first born.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)

:los


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 22, 2008)

COWHER said:


> :los



Are you calling me a loser Matt?


----------



## COWHER (Jan 22, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > :los
> ...



lmao hahahahahaaaaa I was wonderin how long it was gunna take for you to ask that lol. :gifi I was just clownin with ya bro  No harm intended.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jan 22, 2008)

So.. Do you guys take your tegus for walks down the street as you would with a dog or something?

Somehow i'd imagine that that would cause a lot of car wrecks, because i don't think that's something most drivers see all the time.. :lol:


----------



## COWHER (Jan 22, 2008)

CaseyUndead said:


> So.. Do you guys take your tegus for walks down the street as you would with a dog or something?
> 
> Somehow i'd imagine that that would cause a lot of car wrecks, because i don't think that's something most drivers see all the time.. :lol:



I don't walk him like a dog cuz he is so dang slow, but I walk around my block or to the store with him on my shoulder, sure


----------

